
Top Web Apps in Canada - byosko
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/top_web_apps_in_canada.php
======
ced
1\. Where do they get data on top web apps? It looks like it came out of
nowhere.

2\. Canada is 30 million people. Even if they all used Internet most of the
time, it would hardly be worthwhile to target specifically as a market. (OTOH,
some media conglomerates do quite well building web portals for Canadians, but
they use their other properties to promote them)

3\. Montreal is a cool place to be, with a pretty cheap cost-of-living. There
are a lot of subventions (tax breaks, mostly) for tech companies, but I don't
know if it's applicable for startups. It probably is, after months of
paperwork... No idea about investment opportunities. There are 4 big unis,
including McGill, which is pretty top notch, and quite a few tech companies.
Plus, if you're from a friendly European country, you can probably get a
1-year work-holiday visa.

<http://www.anyworkanywhere.com/whvchart.html>

I hope that they can get the ball rolling...

